# Seems like a solid plan



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

There is a fair bit of hunting and fishing I'd like to do over in Chukotka and Kamchatka. ￼


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The only thing I know about the region is from Eastern Rises: big trout, big foot and old helicopters.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Enjoying a game of Risk tonight, Mr. Cake?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm thinking the ice pack might be good enough right now that we could fly a machine up in air cargo to Point Hope, then make the run across the strait for the invasion plan


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)




----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like my kind of plan.... I'm in!
I flew a plane once, does that help?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Let's take Canada while we are at it! If Canadian men are anything like Trudeau then we can invade with our super soakers at dawn and be celebrating the win of our new landmass by noon. We should probably stick to French Canada though. It may be wise to leave all those toothless hockey players alone.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Let's take Canada while we are at it! If Canadian men are anything like Trudeau then we can invade with our super soakers at dawn and be celebrating the win of our new landmass by noon. We should probably stick to French Canada though. It may be wise to leave all those toothless hockey players alone.


Ehh, the attraction of a potential Canada annexation is really more for the western portions. The hunting in the regions of the Quebecoise has taken a serious nosedive the past couple decades. But if we could pull it off, I wouldn't mind some domestic options to chase Stone Sheep, Mountain Caribou, and Woods Bison.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

How is the invasion going? Run out of fuel line Putin's troops?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> L*et's take Canada while we are at it! *If Canadian men are anything like Trudeau then we can invade with our super soakers at dawn and be celebrating the win of our new landmass by noon. We should probably stick to French Canada though. It may be wise to leave all those toothless hockey players alone.





johnnycake said:


> *Ehh, the attraction of a potential Canada annexation is really more for the western portions.* The hunting in the regions of the Quebecoise has taken a serious nosedive the past couple decades. But if we could pull it off, I wouldn't mind some domestic options to chase Stone Sheep, Mountain Caribou, and Woods Bison.


Every time I hear people make jokes about annexing Canada, i'm reminded of the intro from the game Fallout. Think it came out in the late 90s or early 2000? Certainly during the era of dial up internet, mom and pop ISP's and 54K modems. 
It *almost *sounds prophetic now. (edit: Parts of it anyway)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

backcountry said:


> How is the invasion going? Run out of fuel line Putin's troops?


Got distracted by ptarmy bastages. Gotta do my duty to protect humanity from the new bird flu outbreak.


----------

